# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  PEMAKAIAN UV STERILIZER

## dragon88

Kepada para suhu,saya ada beberapa pertanyaan mengenai uv sterilizer:

1. Dimanakah letak uv sterilizer sebaiknya ditempatkan? apakah di chamber terakhir sebelum masuk ke kolam atau di chamber pertama?.

2. Apakah pemakaian uv sterilizer dinyalakan 24 jam ????
3. Apakah memang diperlukan penggunaan uv sterilizer???
4. Apakah uv sterilizer bener2 efektif dalam membasmi bakteri atau kutu??
5. Dimanakah perbedaan uv sterilizer china dengan yg import (belanda atau perancis punya)????
6. Apakah bakteri pengubah amoniak akan mati sehingga tidak ada bakteri lagi???

Aplikasi yg sudah sy terapkan apakah sudah benar,mohon pencerahannya bila ada yg salah:

1. UV Sterilizer hanya saya nyalakan 12 jam.
2. Setelah pemakaian UV Sterilizer air terlihat jernih banget.
3. UV Sterilizer saya tempatkan di chamber terakhir sebelum masuk ke kolam.

Demikianlah yang sudah saya terapkan,mohon koreksinya dan penjelasannya

----------


## mdharmaw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

